# Dogs Playing Poker House



## jerm IX (Jun 15, 2011)

Dogs Playing Poker House by jerm IX, on Flickr

There are no voices outside, nor coming from the kitchen. No dinner bell rings, no doorbell rings, no telephone rings. No bass-filled thuds of a dribbling basketball in the dirt under the hoop on the shed out back. No horses neigh, no chickens cluck, no cows moo. No footsteps accompany the sound of creaking floorboards overhead. No laughter, no family praying together, staying together.




C.M. Coolidge House by jerm IX, on Flickr

Dogs Playing Poker on the wall, a desk, hardwood floors and colourful layers of peeling paint are all that remain.

I stand alone with my eyes closed and listen to the soft subtle sounds of emptiness. The floorboards beneath my feet squeak under the weight of my stillness. A gentle breeze whistles up against the window where a bumble bee is buzzing. Robins are chirping somewhere outside and as i open my eyes, a pair of hairy woodpeckers are perched on the window sill, staring in at me. The whizzing of vehicles passing me by out front like a Pharcyde song, ironically from so very long ago. One can't help but start to ponder.

Who lived here and what became of them? What kind of memories did they create here? How long have they been gone? What cards were they dealt and how did they play their hands? The usual questions bounce around my head as i stand before the Dogs Playing Poker with my head tilted, as if i'm adoring a piece of priceless art at the MOMA. The game is being played on a green wall reminiscent of a poker table's felt, fittingly enough.

At this time i don't have any answers to these questions. Such is life.

To the theme of C.M. Coolidge and his 9 paintings, here is the Dogs Playing Poker House...



Post Mortem by jerm IX, on Flickr




Judge St. Bernard Stands Pat on Nothing by jerm IX, on Flickr




Judge St. Bernard Wins on a Bluff by jerm IX, on Flickr




Poker Sympathy by jerm IX, on Flickr




A Friend in Need by jerm IX, on Flickr




Stranger in Camp by jerm IX, on Flickr




Waterloo by jerm IX, on Flickr




A Bold Bluff by jerm IX, on Flickr




Pinched with Four Aces by jerm IX, on Flickr




His Station and Four Aces by jerm IX, on Flickr




Sitting up with a Sick Friend by jerm IX, on Flickr

Until next time my friends, keep one eye on the road, and scope with the other.

Check out all of jerm & ninja IX's ABANDONMENT ISSUES...

http://myabandonmentissues.blogspot.com/


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 15, 2011)

Great pics but really who would paint a house like that (in Lloyd Grossman voice)


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL i loved the paint...great photos there and a fab write up...


----------



## neill (Jun 15, 2011)

I liked the pictures, and really liked the write up with humor. The thoughts and questions that often run through my head, seem to go through yours. As for the paint job, it reminds me of 1970's Ireland.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 15, 2011)

Amazing Write Up!
& Nice Shots


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2011)

What a great find. One of those places that are lifted out of the ordinary by it's quirky decor. Love it.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 16, 2011)

An interesting find! 

Can't beat some nice peeling paint


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 16, 2011)

Love this alarming colours a good find.Try this link for the dogs playing poker picture.

http://www.dogsplayingpoker.org/gallery/coolidge/


----------



## John_D (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice write up 
What makes me wonder is just how long does it take for pain to peel off of everything like that (there's some paint in our house that has been up for over 30 years with no sign of peeling ) or did they just use seriously crappy paint in the day?


----------



## krela (Jun 16, 2011)

John_D said:


> Nice write up
> What makes me wonder is just how long does it take for pain to peel off of everything like that (there's some paint in our house that has been up for over 30 years with no sign of peeling ) or did they just use seriously crappy paint in the day?



The damp makes it peel...


----------



## John_D (Jun 16, 2011)

krela said:


> The damp makes it peel...


 I can understand the water based paint on the walls being affected by the damp but would have thought that oil based gloss on the doors and other woodwork would not peel like that


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks all, this one was special, for sure.


----------

